# Lamb/Mutton in San Jose Del Cabo



## Brindacool (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Where can I buy Lamb/Mutton in San Jose Del Cabo?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Brindacool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where can I buy Lamb/Mutton in San Jose Del Cabo?


Lamb meat is called "carne de borrego" and large butcher shops have it everywhere in Mexico. Lamb chops are called "chuletas de borrego."


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan (Sep 12, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> Lamb meat is called "carne de borrego" and large butcher shops have it everywhere in Mexico. Lamb chops are called "chuletas de borrego."


Just a reminder, in Mexico, _borrego_ is a sheep butchered at around age 12 months (or older). The meat will have the typical "muttony" flavor, i.e., somewhat "gamey".

If you want true *lamb*, which has a milder flavor, you will want a sheep butchered at no more than 6-8 months of age. In Mexico, such an animal is called _cordero_.

In my opinion, Mexican lamb is far inferior to either Australian or New Zealand lamb in both flavor and texture. Occasionally, Costco carries imported leg of lamb (_pierna de cordero_) from Australia. Expensive, but worth the price, methinks.

_Suerte_,

-- K.H.


----------

